# Fish Finder/GPS combos-advice please



## cog (May 13, 2008)

Looking to get a ff before too long and the combination ff/gps seem to be a logical way to go. Other that the extra cost are there other disadvantages with them. Plan to get a mid to above range color display unit and would appreciate any recommendations on brands/models etc. My research shows that there are standard and 'through the hull' transducers available but it seems that most yakers mount a standard one internally with silicone or secured on a water containing bag/balloon. Do I have this right? I would prefer it to be mounted internally rather than an external mount on the fin or whatever. Seems the only disadvantage of an internal mount is the water temp reading which does not bother me too much.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got myself a humminbird 383c . Pricey payed $900 can get it on line at (http://www.BLA.com.au) for $889. Local dealer had it for $929 gave it to me for nine, if I ordered it online he would have had to send it to me and he paid $900 for it so we came to a deal, I like to support local business. Have found it to be a great unit and easy to use it's my first sounder and I havn't had much trouble working it out at all, it's got some good fishfinder features fish ID alarm etc and it has dual sonar beams witch can be used alone or together,and the gps seems to be pretty accurate with good features as well way points tracks etc. The screen is good easy to see even in sunlight and with polarised sunnies some units I looked at if viewed in the sun with polarised sunnies screen looked black. Mounted the tranducer in the hull no problems reads well over all great little package and certainly worth the cost. Good luck I found this one of the hardest decisions I've ever made so I hope this helps.
Catch Ya on a Plastic.
Profishional. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## cog (May 13, 2008)

Tks for the feedback. Interesting to note the comment re the polarised sunnies issue. Displays should be polarised at 45 deg to stop this as sunnies are designed to cut horizontally reflected light and only poorly designed displays should have issues with polarised sunnies. Worth checking I guess as polarised sunnies are ideal on water.


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Gday

The only problem with having a combo is that if you lose power to the unit you have lost both GPS and sounder.

MAD


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

$900 for a 383C is extremely expensive..someone is making a big profit down the line. You can get them from the states for around $350-$400 american plus postage which is no more than $50. So even when convert to Aussie $$ it still works out about $400 cheaper - almost half price.

I would rather shop locally but I refuse to when someone is obviously ripping us off as they cannot justify an extra $400 to sell it to us here in Aus. Makes my blood boil.

Cheers,

Redman


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes heaps cheaper to buy from the states, but I couldn't get anyone to provide one from there with Aussie maps on it, from what I could understand they make two versions of each model one for the states and one for Aus. Bla is the only licenced importer of Humminbird I would say they are making all the profit, every time I asked for a unit with Aus maps on line was directed to them. The 383 cant be loaded with map cards so u need the Aus maps on it. If your not worried about size of unit can get plenty of others that take map cards for cheaper on line. But the map cards are'nt cheap either. I found when it comes to purchasing sounders we are pretty much ripped off in Aus. you can get fishing gear abslutley anything overseas cheaper if you are prepared to wait a week or two for shipping.
One thing I forget to mention every dealer I spoke to warned me off Lowrance and Eagle made by the same mob and dealers and customers having nothing but trouble with the company, a lot of dealers are dropping them.
Catch Ya on a Plastic.
Profishional. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## cog (May 13, 2008)

So it seems that hummingbird o/s buy is a strong option, what others? Making sure there are Aus maps on it seems to be . With maps are they something like a road GPS to use? Have never seen one.
Also, what happens with warranty on o/s purchased gear?


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've recently installed a Garmin 450S combo unit on my Hobie Revolution (see the post http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18687 for how it was installed). As you've said, purchasing it here gets you the Aussie maps loaded. All the advice I got was to go for colour and to go for pixels and, in looking at the options, I chose the Garmin. I got a good price from Whitworths Marine and Leisure. I chose a combo to keep the deck less cluttered rather than consider having two devices on deck. I'm new to using such things and I've found a book by Rick Huckstep "Depth Sounder Secrets" really helpful in learning how to interpret the fishfinder screen.

I tested it on the South Coast last Saturday ... works really well and located some fish (all that was left for me to do was ... to actually catch them! :? )

All the best for your decision ...


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

I Bought a lowrance colour sounder O/S and could not be happier,Later on I bought a lowrance GPS and the seller organised 
an Australian map,sent to me and received before the GPS arrived,it took a Navionics card,and they are not cheap
to buy,its on a MMc/SD card,and simply plugs in to the unit,the detail on these maps are great,giving bottom contours
and used in conjunction with a sounder are good fishing tools.Still saved about $500 on the Aust price.
I just purchased a handheld VHF with a gps in it,it will send your map co-ordinates if you send an emergency distress
signal,letting the rescuers know where you are straight away.Will have to do a lot of study on the how to book to make sure
I know how to work it correctly.
Abner
AKA Bob


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I recently purchased the Lowrance x50-ds fish finder and I hope it goes alright.

I'm not sure on what technique to use for installing the transducer at this tage either. I am unsure wether to do the balloon trick as it still wont get me a water temperature reaing, which is a little painful as I was hoping I could get a reading of the water as it will help me. But its not ment to be when we have kayaks, I supose all I need is the fish finder for the structure reading and the fish symbols.

Im wondering if the transducer setup in the hull will affect the finding of fish andother objects. I am not sure.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

posted this elsewhere, but seems as though I should post it here too:
Bias Boating has Eagle SeaCharter 502C DF iGPS for $699 at the moment, cost me $30 shipping to get it to me.

This has GPS, Color Fishfinder, MMC slot, as well as Dual Frequency (I have no intention of needing the second frequency, but I figured I would take it). Just installing a mount for it at the moment and should be taking it out next weekend for the first run.


----------

